# who is down for dragging



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

im trying to bsd my car to not be the lowest. so i can look good at the shows, or for any reson but i want to drag. Any one else feel this way. and if you do post up some pics vids, and pics of your drag blocks.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I guessing your talking about dragging some other vehicle and not a VW


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

I plan on puttin drag blocks on the allroad when she is finished...lol...hell if i'm gonna frame drag a $45,000 mostly aluminum car....


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Aluminum doesn't spark anyway


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

The more impressive part would have the VW lay body


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

I can draw aluminum colored lines down the road...lol


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

im down for dragging!!! when my car is done for the spring im dragging the crap out of it!!!!


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (LAYINLOW)*

well the best thing to drag is trailer balls. we do it with our trucks. just design a brace for them under the car so its hidden. i just bolt them up to the frame of my truck, one on each side, i know a guy with 5 and it lays crazy sparks


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (team haymaker)*

This is not dragging, dragging is when your frame (or body for the unibody crowd) comes in contact with the ground causing sparks to fly from body to ground contact.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*

thank you for clearing the confusion


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (team haymaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team haymaker* »_well the best thing to drag is trailer balls. we do it with our trucks. just design a brace for them under the car so its hidden. i just bolt them up to the frame of my truck, one on each side, i know a guy with 5 and it lays crazy sparks

thats dragging to me. POST PICS!!!!


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

thats because that IS dragging, theres only a select few who actually drag frame, 90 percent of draggers use blacks (trailer balls)
i'll find some pics for you
heres a link to the dakato i bought my air suspension from
http://s103.photobucket.com/al...w.flv
he lays huge sparks
theres a bit of dragging in this video too from my truck club.
http://s25.photobucket.com/alb...r.flv

eventually i'll find pics


_Modified by team haymaker at 10:25 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## dart_06 (Nov 24, 2007)

i want to see pics of vdubs draggin!!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dart_06)*

It's hard for unibody cars to drag. We (generally speaking) can't get as low as trucks and there aren't really any good places to put drag blocks. I'm working on a solution to this issue for my car however...


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

my caddy...PVW ...april 07...(dont have the pic offhand)..i had to use a plate to get enough bite, the back of my truck is just too light...i could drag blocks up futher on the chassis but floor was too rusty and weak to mount plates there...so did what i could....my current TS VW project WILL drag "frame"















edit for pic










_Modified by mad caddy16v at 3:41 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*

I bet a mk3 could drag..mount some drag blocks to a bar and bolt where subframe bolts go similar to a tie bar.....it'd be pretty sweet


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad caddy16v* »_ my caddy...PVW ...april 07...(dont have the pic offhand)..i had to use a plate to get enough bite, the back of my truck is just too light...i could drag blocks up futher on the chassis but floor was too rusty and weak to mount plates there...so did what i could....my current TS VW project WILL drag "frame"















edit for pic









_Modified by mad caddy16v at 3:41 PM 1-30-2008_


that truck is my desktop. i love it dont chage it at all and if you are planing on getting rid of it ever IM me


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I bet a mk3 could drag..mount some drag blocks to a bar and bolt where subframe bolts go similar to a tie bar.....it'd be pretty sweet

I hate to be a "killjoy" but the MK3 has a plastic tank... Please be careful were you put the drag blocks.
I have a MK3 VR6 Golf and I was think it would be best to install these at the base of the rear bumper. (after the petrol tank) Not sure how but lower than the rear muffler.... Only thing is they might "draw crabs" from the cops.
Have fun


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

what about drag blocks at the front of a car and smap the nose and lift the back? can if be done it may be easyer to do that with a MK3 or MK4 VW


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's hard for unibody cars to drag. We (generally speaking) can't get as low as trucks and there aren't really any good places to put drag blocks. I'm working on a solution to this issue for my car however...









x2. I'm hoping to make mine drag within the next few weeks. 
But my main problem is going to be trying to hide the blocks, they are unfortunately gonna be somewhat visible if u get down under... But i think i got it all planned out. you guys will enjoy.








I would love to drag actual body, but thats near impossible on a mk4. So i'll have to settle for drag blocks.


----------



## dart_06 (Nov 24, 2007)

Boo for drag blocks!!! lol i understand though.. but mounting drag blocks directly to your body or w/e could be bad!! could rip off your floor pan or sub frame if it gets caught in a pot hole or something.. :idea: body drop a unibody!!!







lol would this be as hard as im thinkin it would be?? lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dart_06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dart_06* »_ :idea: body drop a unibody!!!







lol would this be as hard as im thinkin it would be?? lol

Let's put it this way:
I'd rather tear my floor of with drag blocks and have to fix it...


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (dart_06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dart_06* »_Boo for drag blocks!!! .......

uhhh...kind of a necessary thing though...even if you have a pickup or something with a frame YOU NEED BLOCKS....or you will quickly run out of frame after a few drags... my friends have me weld new ones on to their mini trucks all the time....if they put it off, they start wearing right through the frame


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Let's put it this way:
I'd rather tear my floor of with drag blocks and have to fix it...

agreed. Dragging actual frame is bad for the truck, and like madcaddy said, it will run out sooner or later.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
x2. I'm hoping to make mine drag within the next few weeks. 
But my main problem is going to be trying to hide the blocks, they are unfortunately gonna be somewhat visible if u get down under... But i think i got it all planned out. you guys will enjoy.








I would love to drag actual body, but thats near impossible on a mk4. So i'll have to settle for drag blocks. 

who cares if you can see them when your under it. as long you can stay as low as you are and get blocks on it then do what ever it takes. 
also







to any one who says drag frame not drag blocks..... how will that work for more then 1 drag


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dart_06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dart_06* »_Boo for drag blocks!!! lol i understand though.. but mounting drag blocks directly to your body or w/e could be bad!! could rip off your floor pan or sub frame if it gets caught in a pot hole or something.. :idea: body drop a unibody!!!







lol would this be as hard as im thinkin it would be?? lol

that's why you use the right bolts....not too hard and not too thick ....so that you can drag and the bolts will hold the blocks on and if you do hit something like a pothole or speedbump with them the bolt will shear off and save your body....then all you have to do is remove the piece of bolt and replace the block...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_
who cares if you can see them when your under it. as long you can stay as low as you are and get blocks on it then do what ever it takes. 
also







to any one who says drag frame not drag blocks..... how will that work for more then 1 drag 

i know thats what i'm gonna have to do regardless. I just cant wait for it. First mk4 draggin, and maybe even first watercooled. well 2nd since caddy beat me


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i know thats what i'm gonna have to do regardless. I just cant wait for it. First mk4 draggin, and maybe even first watercooled. well 2nd since caddy beat me









and it was 2 years ago already....c'mon people keep up


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (dart_06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dart_06* »_:idea: body drop a unibody!!!







lol

doing this to the truck as we speak. laying unibody on 17's. raising floors, narrowing everything, tube chassis up front, etc. etc.


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (4 dr caddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4 dr caddy* »_
doing this to the truck as we speak. laying unibody on 17's. raising floors, narrowing everything, tube chassis up front, etc. etc.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (4 dr caddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4 dr caddy* »_
doing this to the truck as we speak. laying unibody on 17's. raising floors, narrowing everything, tube chassis up front, etc. etc.









its so much easier though. where is some pics? 

_Quote, originally posted by *mad caddy16v* »_
and it was 2 years ago already....c'mon people keep up
















trying, i got this car 2 years ago.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

santi where are you thinking of monuting the drag blocks? im just trying to figure out where you can put them and not worry about heating up the wrong thing. fuel/power lines, gas tank. ect


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_santi where are you thinking of monuting the drag blocks? im just trying to figure out where you can put them and not worry about heating up the wrong thing. fuel/power lines, gas tank. ect 

i dont have them yet. but somewhere around the rear beam. i need to find some steel braided line to over my air lines so the dont burn off. my rear bumper is too high off the ground still for me to get some kind of tow hook bracket and bolt the blocks to that.
so until i get the blocks i wont know for sure where.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

https://www.suicidedoors.com/DragBlocks.php


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

dont waste the money on those blocks, they dont last very long and you gotta wait for more in the mail.
as for the frame dragging, i do have a friend that does it, but one drag does go through the frame, the only possible way is to weld massive patches onto the frame, which you cant really do with a unibody too well


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (team haymaker)*

i saw something on the speed channel about titanium blocks for dragging the rear end. titanium makes some pretty bright white sparks. not sure how much they cost, but it is better than actually dragging the frame. wear them down and then just replace them with the frame still in good condition
page 2 lock down


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SalukiDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SalukiDub* »_i saw something on the speed channel about titanium blocks for dragging the rear end. titanium makes some pretty bright white sparks. not sure how much they cost, but it is better than actually dragging the frame. wear them down and then just replace them with the frame still in good condition
page 2 lock down

well they mini truck guys used a lot of titanium, but it got expensive, so they started using the steel blocks, and also the tow-hooks.


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

trust me ...steel throws sparks a plenty


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

this thread needs more pics


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_this thread needs more pics

i agree. Obviously of non VW's. but w/e...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

BTW Mini truckers dont seem to have a very good photographer. I know rolling night shots, BLAH BLAH BLAH. Still.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

any pics of block set ups? 
also every thing go's dosent have to be VW related. yes this is vortex but lets keep the Air Ride fourm open to everything and not closed off to anything 


_Modified by mystthebird at 9:43 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

we arent, this is broad topic still since its so new in a way to the US market unless its completely custom. But finding pics of anything else that is not a truck draggin (lookin at the topic at hand only) mini trucks is pretty much the only thing i found in pics. 
and no pics of block set-ups.


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

In those pictures Santi put up. you can tell the difference between what kind of metals are dragging. Im pretty sure the yellow/orange sparks are steel and the white ones are titanium.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (SalukiDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SalukiDub* »_In those pictures Santi put up. you can tell the difference between what kind of metals are dragging. Im pretty sure the yellow/orange sparks are steel and the white ones are titanium. 

Your right my friend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yep. Titanium on the top, Steel on the bottom. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_









I've got a few Ti blocks/plates under my mk3, it's quite the spark show when it hits!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

hoping to do some block dragging this spring


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_any pics of block set ups? 
also every thing go's dosent have to be VW related. yes this is vortex but lets keep the Air Ride fourm open to everything and not closed off to anything 

_Modified by mystthebird at 9:43 PM 2-1-2008_

here is my friend drag block setup, i am sure i posted it here before, and yea you don't want to drive behind him when he lays them down.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

haha thanks mike ...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

damn thats a lot of balls.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_damn thats a lot of balls. 

yea he is a ballsy bastard


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
yea he is a ballsy bastard









i may need to do a set-up like that for my car.... but not w/ that many tow balls


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

This thread is so irresponsible... I love it


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

heres 3 dumb videos I have of my truck that I found online ...
http://s15.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv
http://s33.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv
http://s33.photobucket.com/alb...7.flv


_Modified by Myst Dub at 7:38 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

its 3 videos. but sick.. truck looks is clean as hell. it makes me want one more and more.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_heres 3 dumb videos I have of my truck that I found online ...
http://s15.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv
http://s33.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv
http://s33.photobucket.com/alb...7.flv

_Modified by Myst Dub at 7:38 PM 3-13-2008_

do i have to subscribe to photobucket to watch the videos?


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
do i have to subscribe to photobucket to watch the videos?

No, you should be able to just click and view. But they're not linking right now. Not sure why, photobucket sucks like that.


----------



## dart_06 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (4 dr caddy)*

_doing this to the truck as we speak. laying unibody on 17's. raising floors, narrowing everything, tube chassis up front, etc. etc. _
i would love to see more of this!!!!







do you have any pics or a project thread??
and i still say drag blocks are training wheels for the weak. you can always weld stock to the bottom of the frame. its just as easy (if not easier) as fixing your floor that the blocks rip off... i have friends that drag frame often and there frame is still good. they just weld plates on it.. 


_Modified by dart_06 at 10:17 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

on a VW drag blocks are the only way. but on mini trucks i still rather have blocks and weld stock to the frame incase it hits. something about dragging frame as fun as it sounds im broke most of the time and dont feel like having a problem that wound need me to get a new car.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (team haymaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team haymaker* »_well the best thing to drag is trailer balls. we do it with our trucks. just design a brace for them under the car so its hidden. i just bolt them up to the frame of my truck, one on each side, i know a guy with 5 and it lays crazy sparks

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

First of all, please don't include me in this what "we do with our trucks". I'm a minitrucker and will never in my life run trailerballs. 
In my opinion you should NOT FOLLOW THIS ADVICE! Trailerballs are NOT MEANT for dragging. They are extremely dangerous. I have seen them fly off and go through someones radiator. What if one flew off and went through someones windshield?!?
I have been on many drag sessions before and have seen people run rows of trailer hitch balls without incident, but I would never trust them, please be warned, eventually someone or something will end up hurt/broken.
If you want good drag blocks go with "Brian Blocks". He makes a great product at a great price. I believe Brian can be reached at http://www.myspace.com/brianblocks Those are worth the coin to throw titanium sparks.
- Downtime Matt 



_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 8:26 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

hitch ballz are the worst thing to happen to draggin. Some will get hurt thats easy to say. 

Its for people who cant lay out a vehicle to feel like they can... When they cant.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm glad someone agrees with me. Frame/body or nothing at all


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_I'm glad someone agrees with me. Frame/body or nothing at all

I'm not being "that guy" that says drag body and tear up your vehicle, or drag holes through your frame. Personally I think dragging for a few seconds for a photo or throwing a few sparks on a hater is enough. I'm not down for dragging for miles on end or the video drag sessions that bring out 18-20 P.o.s. trucks for people to just drag the piss out of. 
Don't get me wrong, dragging can be cool, but it gets real lame when the quality of the vehicle suffers. I would rather see a full show truck drag for 10 seconds, then 20 ****ty trucks drag for 10 minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
Don't get me wrong, dragging can be cool, but it gets real lame when the quality of the vehicle suffers. I would rather see a full show truck drag for 10 seconds, then 20 ****ty trucks drag for 10 minutes.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i personally can care less, i will throw 7" hitch balls on my car to drag if i have to(luckily ima quite close to the ground already







)
I want my car to drag and make some sparks, for me...not for any1 else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats how i roll


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_i personally can care less, i will throw 7" hitch balls on my car to drag if i have to(luckily ima quite close to the ground already







)
I want my car to drag and make some sparks, for me...not for any1 else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats how i roll









Well I hope when you're "rolling" you don't kill someone when your trailerball comes off and goes flying behind you.


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxKlrj9h6aE


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









This photoshoot was funny as hell. It was done in Kentucky at Heritage 2k5. An awesome draw to the tiny ass town of Whitesburg is that they shut the WHOLE TOWN down at night for you to drag and burnout wherever the F you want. During the day you are free to drag as much as you want within town limits (not burnout though). It's a pretty insane time. Here are some more pics from the 2006 event.
























And here is my boy Justin from Draggin' Thru Productions interviewing one of the Whitesburg Police Officers finding out what he thought of all the dragging...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

And what did said police officer think of all the dragging?


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

He thought it was hilarious... Him and officer Walker (the one chasing Brubaker's Red Tacoma) were doing burnouts in the cop cars and ****ing around, it was hilarious.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

MOR PICS!!!!!!


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_
who cares if you can see them when your under it. as long you can stay as low as you are and get blocks on it then do what ever it takes. 
also







to any one who says drag frame not drag blocks..... how will that work for more then 1 drag 
i have drug frame on all my trucks (NEVER any blocks) and i have done it a lot, so it is very possible to do it more than once. i have also had a drag block break off of a truck in front of me & knock the mirror right off my truck, it could have killed me if i hadn't have swerved. i won't use blocks because they're very unsafe, & i'd rather not wuss out, & make my ride actually lay out. drag blocks are kinda like faking it to me. that said, on cars, it is kind of a necessary evil. on a truck the frame is usually 1/4" to 1/2" thick steel, unibodys are more like 16ga thick, one good body drag on a car, & it's toast. plus, on vw's, you'll usually drag the oil pan before the frame anyway. my point is, on a car, if you do a drag block MAKE 100% SURE IT IS ON SECURELY for the safety of those around you, and on a truck...well...if you have to use a drag block...my truck will ALWAYS be lower than you







and throw more sparks, too!







and, yes, i can prove it.
kthxbai.


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (beyondkustom)*

i think the point here is you CANT just drag the frame all the time,you have to weld SOMETHING on to the frame.....and i think that's where the misunderstanding comes in ...people say "blocks" and i think some people are meaning different things...a block you bolt on, or a trailer ball, could yes potentially come off..... but a drag "plate" you weld on(1/4"thick+) so you just don't eat through the frame .... because then you ain't got ****, when the bottom of your frame is gone(probably near the link-arm mounting point), and your structural stability goes away....
... my drag bar thingy was only set up to be a temporary thing, and I've rarely used it.... the new project will be dragging from underneath on a "plate" welded on


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beyondkustom* »_i have drug frame on all my trucks (NEVER any blocks) and i have done it a lot, so it is very possible to do it more than once. ...well...if you have to use a drag block...my truck will ALWAYS be lower than you







and throw more sparks, too!







and, yes, i can prove it.
kthxbai.

my body hangs lower then my frame... Hence why I'll be using blocks. not that I will be dragging for more than 5 seconds at a time for a photo op or something, plus I have a full custom hand built frame. I have no desire to destroy my truck with a ton of dragging. I'm not sure what kind of truck you're dragging, but mine is a 2006 Crew Cab GMC. I'm still making payments on the bitch. If I had an '88 Mazda or a 94 Dime, I would have no problems dragging the piss out of it.

_Quote, originally posted by *mad caddy16v* »_i think the point here is you CANT just drag the frame all the time,you have to weld SOMETHING on to the frame.....and i think that's where the misunderstanding comes in ...people say "blocks" and i think some people are meaning different things...a block you bolt on, or a trailer ball, could yes potentially come off..... but a drag "plate" you weld on(1/4"thick+) so you just don't eat through the frame .... because then you ain't got ****, when the bottom of your frame is gone(probably near the link-arm mounting point), and your structural stability goes away....
... my drag bar thingy was only set up to be a temporary thing, and I've rarely used it.... the new project will be dragging from underneath on a "plate" welded on

Well said. Blocks can be done well with a weld on bracket, never just a hole drilled and some trailer balls. I thought about a similar drag-bar type setup, but I don't really plan to drag often...


----------



## bigandyvw (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*

can someone tell me where i can get a highres copy of this image for my desktop


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (bigandyvw)*

ive looked ****ing everywhere for that pic.


----------



## bigandyvw (Jan 21, 2006)

some one has to have it


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (bigandyvw)*

try the a1 forums... there are 2 versions floating around


----------



## nisnklr (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*

This cannot be good for the roads.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (nisnklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nisnklr* »_This cannot be good for the roads.

i dont think most people on here care about those


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (nisnklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nisnklr* »_This cannot be good for the roads.

Our taxes pay to fix them, we might as well get to destroy them.


----------



## nisnklr (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
i dont think most people on here care about those 

You'd think it would be the other way around.







Maybe that's the advantage of air ride, you can mob down crappy roads riddled with potholes just gotta raise up. lol
I hate all the potholes and craptastic roads in my area. And taxes are already high enough here.


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (bigandyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigandyvw* »_can someone tell me where i can get a highres copy of this image for my desktop











i just put drag bars underneath on my truck(above).... damn its amazing how fast the metal goes...... about 6 drags up and down the street in front of my shop, and almost 1/4 gone.....that's why you cant just drag"frame " people


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad caddy16v* »_
i just put drag bars underneath on my truck(above).... damn its amazing how fast the metal goes...... about 6 drags up and down the street in front of my shop, and almost 1/4 gone.....that's why you cant just drag"frame " people









You gotta drag that **** hard for a bit so they get good and hot, then continue dragging though a long puddle. It will harden them and they will wear longer. !!BUT!! it will make them a bit more brittle so it all depends on your setup (block material, shape, securing/attaching method). If you have posts that stick down or ball hitches they could break off so I wouldn't recommend that. If they are short and stout, or long bars parallel to the ground you should be ok. 

*I am not responsible for damage caused by any potential problem/situation that resulted from following my advice.... ever







*


----------

